# Question about WW propoints plan



## Carina1962 (Feb 7, 2011)

Question for anyone doing the WW propoints plan - how much weight have you been losing weekly?  are you finding it easy to stick to and do you find that you tend to use your 49 weekly points or not?  thanks


----------



## AJLang (Feb 8, 2011)

Iv e been on it for three weeks and have lost one to two pounds every week.  I've used up all of my 49 weekly points each week......mainly because my two small glasses of wine each night equal 49 points a week.  I've also been earning 25 to 27 exercise points each week through walking, so far I haven't exchanged them for food points but keep them in reserve for when I have bad hypo munchies.  How are you getting on with the pro points?  PS my DSN is also on pro points and she loves it but is tending to use only the daily points together with lots of foods that don't have points


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 21, 2011)

AJLang: i'm getting on fine with it but am trying to find more foods with a lot less points that what i'm having, mainly evening meals as i have got the breakfasts and lunches sussed, i tend to have oatso simple porridge and soup at lunchtime but my eve meals tend to be on high (ish) side.


----------

